# Head or Neck?



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

After reading that article that Cedar Lake posted in the "Ded" post I noticed I always shoot my Gobbler wrong! I shoot at the Haid! Do you shoot at the head or neck? I know you are supposed to shoot at the neck so don't go there. I must be a traditionalist but I just can't stop myself from covering up the haid and letting her fly!

Old Fred


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Are you killing birds shooting the way you do. If so who cares.


Since my 835 tends to shoot high I aim at the neck. 

Aiming there also corrects somewhat from lifting the cheek off the stock and shooting high


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

multibeard said:


> *Are you killing birds* shooting the way you do? If so who cares.
> 
> 
> Since my 835 tends to shoot high I aim at the neck.
> ...



Lots!:help:

Old


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Head with a gun,neck with a bow

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Neck for me (are we allowed to spell correctly in this thread)


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

TheLionsFan said:


> (are we allowed to spell correctly in this thread)


Yes! Spelling and grammar police do not monitor the turkey forums.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Porque no los dos? 

Based on how the turkey is positioned I bet you could hit both


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Neck. Right where the feathers start


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Neck. Right where the feathers start


That's where I aim!


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Neck. Right where the feathers start


Ditto.


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

arrow threw the head


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

That is an impressive picture!

Old Fred


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

My 20 ga I aim for the neck between the head and the feather line because it shoots slug patterns at 10 yards and softball size at 30 with the normal scatter around the edges. My xbow is a body shot.

Jim


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> Neck for me *(are we allowed to spell correctly in this thread)*



Prolly!:yikes:

Old


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> Neck. Right where the feathers start


This has worked very well for my son and I.Good luck out there.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Ideally, you want to "shoot" BOTH the head and neck. That being said, given the pattern density of most shotguns with the right choke at around 30 yards you want to aim at the neck, where the feathers begin. If the turkey is really close (less than 15 yards), however, I will put the bead right on his head to prevent shot from getting into the breast meat. The margin of error at that distance is less. Beyond 35-40 yards, you will want to take into account how fast lead shot drops, and you may want to readjust the low neck shot, but I'd only do that if you knew the way your gun patterned at those distances. As a general rule though, try avoid those shots and get the turkey to come in to 30 yards or less.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess it depends on the pattern. I always figured if I aim a little below I wont waste half the pattern over the head. With a good shot and good pattern I don't really think it matters much its a dead bird withing a reasonable distance. Good huntin!!!

Ganzer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Actually I aim at the middle of the neck.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks FREEPOP! I have a new monitor wallpaper! I like it.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

just below the eyeballs for me outside of 20 yards, base of the neck inside that..just my preference.


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

I split the difference between the head and base of the neck. Only time I shoot at the base of the neck is when they are in full strut. Only time I shoot the head is when they are very close <15 yards.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> Actually I aim at the middle of the neck.


Thanks FREEPOP, that's a great tattoo idea for my chest.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I have my guns scoped as I have trouble focusing on open sites.

So, I dial them in where I aim at the head and the pattern covers the head and neck.


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

I always thought that you shoot them right above the wing...


----------

